# BBQ Sauce or Finishing Sauce



## k5yac (Sep 28, 2008)

I've done a little searching and haven't really found what I'm looking for. What I'm after is just a plain ol BBQ sauce like you might find on the table at most "sawdust on the floor" type BBQ joints. Not Rib Crib, or Chilis... just the good ol squirt bottle type, usually labeled "hot" and "mild", a bit thin but not too watery, and knock your socks off yummy when applied to some chopped brisket or a hot link sandwich. You know the stuff? 

I can make Carolina Red sauce, that's not it though... to thin and vinegary. I can also make a decent and robust sweet sauce, but that's not it either... too thick and twangy. I'm looking for something in between... mostly fluid, kind of hot even if you pick up the mild version, but not really any noticeable chuncks of garlic or coarse pepper.

I assume it is a vinegar and ketchup base, but I'm not sure. I'd really appreciate it if someone has an idea what I'm looking for, and might be able to direct me to a recipe.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's one I have used. 

1 cup Cherry Coke (or what ever soda you want)
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
3 tablespoons steak sauce
1 teaspoon onion flakes
1 teaspoon garlic flakes
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
*Directions*

  Combine all the ingredients in a heavy non-reactive saucepan and gradually bring to a boil over medium heat. Reduce the heat slightly to obtain a gentle simmer. Simmer the sauce until reduced by a quarter, 6 to 8 minutes. Use right away or transfer to a large jar, cover, cool to room temperature and refrigerate. The sauce will keep for several months. 







I have also used Cattlemans its pretty good.


Good luck


----------



## krusher (Sep 28, 2008)

this is one that I just love, been making it for a few years and think I got it perfected:

1 stick butter
3 tablespoons brown sugar
2 cups of ketchup
2 tablespoons liquid smoke, ( I use mesquite )
4 tablespoons worchestershire sauce
3 tablespoons mustard
2 teaspoons celery seed
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1/2 cup water if you want it thinner, even without the water it's not as thick as storebought.

bring all contents to very slow boil and then simmer for about 45 minutes, or until the butter quits trying to separate.


----------



## ronp (Sep 28, 2008)

*I have made this several times without the fat and bourbon. I like it it's different. Tastes kinda crappy until you put it on the meat. I also smoke it for a bit. It came from this site but couldn't find it again in search.*

*Lone Steer Brisket *Sauce

3/4 pound Beef Fat cut from Steaks,roasts or *Brisket* :shock: 

2 Cups Ketchup

1/2 cup freshly Squeezed Lemon Juice

1/2 cup freshly Squeezed Lime Juice

1/2 cup Bourbon

1/2 cup packed Brown Sugar

1 onion, small chop

1 Tablespoon Smoky Hungarian Paprika

1 Teaspoon Celery Salt

1/2 teaspoon ground red pepper



Chop fat into large chunks and render in a cast iron skillet over medium heat until there is about 1 cup of fat in the pan.

Discard unmelted fat and any unwanted fiber that is left over in the melted fat.

Add all remaining ingredients and cover simmering 45 minutes to an Hour. Stirring so as not to burn.

Bottle or put in a sauceboat to pass around at the table

The recipe for this comes from *Barbecue America by Rick Browne & Jack Bettridge*

They say they got the recipe from afriend who scored it from an *un-named pitmaster at a tiny, greasy, smoky and incredibly popular Hole-In-The-Wall barbecue joint on the outskirts of Fort Worth!*


----------



## krusher (Sep 28, 2008)

here it is ron it's a sticky in the beef forum

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ead.php?t=1921


----------



## k5yac (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.  I'm going to try krusher's blend today because I have all the stuff on hand, but the one that Ron posted sounds great too.  I'll be trying it soon.


----------



## davidmcg (Sep 28, 2008)

OK Ron you got me on this sauce.  This I have to try.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is not so much a recipe but a proceedure to hit  the flavor youlike.

First mix a C. of Vinegar (usually cider, but taste the vinegar first and see which one you want to taste in the sauce, don't forget about lemon as an acid option too.) with your sugar 1 Tbs at a time until you get the sweet sour balance you like. (usually brown sugar, but taste them and think of how it will taste with the vin.)

now that you have the balance you like remember that incase you need to adjust back to that balance after you add the ketchup and spices.

That's about it.
here is a good recipe that sound like it may be close to that style, but skip the hops of corse.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=23397
good luck


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is not so much a recipe but a proceedure to hit the flavor youlike.

First mix a C. of Vinegar (usually cider, but taste the vinegar first and see which one you want to taste in the sauce, don't forget about lemon as an acid option too.) with your sugar 1 Tbs at a time until you get the sweet sour balance you like. (usually brown sugar, but taste them and think of how it will taste with the vin.)

now that you have the balance you like remember that incase you need to adjust back to that balance after you add the ketchup and spices.

That's about it.
here is a good recipe that sound like it may be close to that style, but skip the hops of corse.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=23397
good luck


----------



## jaynik (Oct 9, 2008)

Search this site for Starnes or see the recipe below:

Starne's Barbecue Sauce
Paducah Ky Secret sauce
Aubrey Page’s Version

3 TBSP Ketchup (Heinz)
4 TBSP Apple Cider Vinegar (1/4 cup)
1 TBSP water
1 Tsp Black Pepper (fine ground)
¼ Tsp White pepper
½ Tsp Cayenne (red) pepper (or more to taste, locals will use 1 Tsp)
2 Tsp Tabasco or other red pepper sauce

All measures are level measurements.

Mix it in a small Tupperware container and shake to mix. Store at room temperature but if you are not going to use it for a while, refrigerate or just throw it away and make fresh next time. Some folks add a little sugar but I think this is closer to the Starnes recipe in taste. This sauce is hot but not as hot as some like it. Just add more cayenne if you want it hotter like at the restaurant. Enjoy!

posted on Smoking-Meat.com by smokin_all_night


----------



## davenh (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been using some bullseye bbq sauce thinned with apple juice and a touch of cayenne pepper for a little bite. Nothing fancy, but good and easy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------

